# doing tommygunz's supplements



## goldengirlz (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi all,

I've been trying to read through a long post about the supplement program that tommygunz is doing.

I wanted to start a new thread for people to post ONLY their experience with this program. The other post would be a good spot to ask questions about brands/doseage, etc, but I wanted this particular thread to be an easy read for those of us who are just curious about whether or not the program is working for people.

Please post your story. How long have you been on the supplements? Are they working?

Thank you!


----------



## goldengirlz (Sep 16, 2008)

I will go first....

I started tommygunz's "original formula"

Choline
Inositol
Sublingual B complex

I have been on it for around 3 months
I noticed NO change in my DP/DR. 
But I did lose almost 10 pounds without trying. Over the holidays. After researching it a little, I think it's the inositol.


----------



## hopeful (Jun 21, 2009)

I started on TommyGunz in early November (3 months ago) and don't feel much at all. The Rhodiola helps with concentration and L-Theanine calms me down a little, but I don't feel much else. An unfortunate and huge disappointment.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 15, 2009)

I was on it for 2 months, didn't feel anything. I've now realised that no medicine what so ever is gonna cure dp.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

IM not gonna diss his treatment he was trying but it wasnt for me either.. I spent probally over 300 dollars of supplements these past 2 months of dp trying to feel better...I suggest taking omega of course and a multivitamin but the other stuff is just a waste of money...If anything try phosphatidyl serine and go get a good brand from gnc not none of that cheap stuff they sell over the internet... I could feel a head change in just 10 minutes check it out....


----------



## easyreader (Jan 25, 2010)

Tommy ain't your savior.

This dude claims to be recovered yet he still continues to tinker with his magic formula.

Stick with Omega 3 and a multivitamin for general health. If you want actual advice buy the DP Manual.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

easyreader said:


> Tommy ain't your savior.
> 
> This dude claims to be recovered yet he still continues to tinker with his magic formula.
> 
> Stick with Omega 3 and a multivitamin for general health. If you want actual advice buy the DP Manual.


oi! Dont be dissing Tommy! he has recovered, and that sure takes a lot of strength, he posted something that helped HIM, it didnt say "THIS HELPS EVERY1!".
I do not mean 2 offend u or anything, but dont talk shit about peepz, also, Tommy has helped me a lot, and giving me advices that works, so dont u say "This dude claims to be recovered yet he still continues to tinker with his magic formula."
u may talk more shit, but im sure i can disproove it all. 
U should also note that saying a recovery is false might turn the hope down 4 some peepz. Think b4 u speak, or dont speak ur empty words at all.


----------

